# Havanese Race Track



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know we are not the only crazy ones that actually bring the snow blower into the back yard to make mazes and race tracks so our little ones can go out to potty and have some fun. Here is Riley & Monte enjoying their first real snow of the year. 

Daddy made us a race track so we can zoom around chasing each other, it was soooo much fun then mommy made us come in because she said it was too cold. We think mom needs to get a new jacket instead of us so we can stay out and play longer.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great photos Leeann. I've thought about trying to make "channel weaves" this way...but we don't have a snow blower.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like great fun. My hubby will usually snowblow the back yard before the driveway. I find it so funny, because he didn't want a "FooFoo" dog, now they have him wrapped around their paws.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cute pictures. Yeah I wish I had a snow blower , I have to shovel for Molly. We just had 20 centimeters and more on the way. My back is killing me. And its not officially winter yet and we have had a total of 80 cm. for the fall.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos 
PS- Debbie that so true ound:ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic idea Leeann! The boys look great, and they're clearly enjoying their racetrack! Question; who is the fastest, Riley or Monte?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute, poor Monte has to eat Riley's snow dust but I see in the end he finally passes him!  We have had a lot of rain so my formal living room is now the 12 weave pole challenge actually, hehe this is why you dont have people over for the holidays and you go to them so you can have a different agility obstacle in every room of the house!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great photos. What a sweet DH. I love the race track idea. We don't have a snow blower so my DH shovels the deck for Izzy but, of course, she wants to go in the backyard and run around in the high snow.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Leeann...

It usually doesn't snow that much here, but this year we are getting alot more than the usual. This morning when I got up to put the hummingbird feeders out the snow covered my feet..Brrrrr, I need boots now..LOL!!

Great photos! My Hav's need a racetrack, as they are too wimpy to run in the snow..
they're seasoned couch potatoes!ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a neat idea Leeann! I bet Pablo would love to chase your guys there. Riley looks SOOO happy on those pics.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Leeann,
Great pictures! They made me laugh, they sure looked like they had a great time! I shoveled an area clear in the back for Teddy to do his business and run. Does he want to stay there though? NOOOO-he only likes to get lost in all the tall stuff :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leeann,
I love your race track and photos! What fun your guys are hav-ing! Next you'll have to try to post a video, too! Or simply more photos! I really like the one where they are leaning into the turn. They look so happy! 

As far as making them come in...that is what moms do. There was a saying when my kids were younger: "A coat is something you wear when your mom is cold." The cold doesn't seem to be bothering Tucker, either, but I sure freeze out there!

Amanda, we need pictures of your living-room obstacle-course!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> cute pictures. Yeah I wish I had a snow blower , I have to shovel for Molly. We just had 20 centimeters and more on the way. My back is killing me. And its not officially winter yet and we have had a total of 80 cm. for the fall.


* Sounds like it is time to invest in a snow blower.* :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Looks like the boys are really having a ball. *


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, what fun pictures! I think Kubrick wants to join in the fun!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my wonderful havanese dogs playing in Swedish snow.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann,
Those pictures are great!!!! What fun they are having and I agree with them, get a warmer coat mom!!!! Hugs!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, those pics are great!!!! We always snow blow out the potty area, which by the way - they never use - they feel they have to crawl through the snow to potty!! But never thought about the tracks. I love that idea!! I think on our next snow I will ask hubby to do it!! We dont have a lot of snow, all our snow, went to sleet, then rain, and now is inches of solid ice!!!! it is horrible. They just slide around on the top. 
Put on two coats! Cause you know they want to be outside as much as possible!!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

What a fantastic idea. It's like a toboggan for puppies. With your permission I'd like to send this idea to my daughter in NJ. I think she could have DH design something in this in the back yard for the kids. I bet the little ones would love a snow maze in the yard. Pure genius!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

and their off....it's riley in the lead and monte closing in on the corner!
So Cute... Yes Michael also created the boys a race track maze in our back yard. and yay...Jasper went out and did his biz... pictures later (not of the biz.ound:ound:ound


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like they are all having a great time!

Snowy havs are sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures, Leeann! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Great Photos!*

We haven't had that much snow in Indianapolis yet...but I may have to try clearing a path like you did! Daisy comes in with snow balls stuck to her fur! I have to get the hair dryer out to melt them and warm her up.. Any suggestions??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone, the boys should sleep good tonight. Riley is faster than Monte but he enjoys doing the chasing most of the time. I do think this helps with the snow balls, they do not seem to get as many. 

The funniest part is Monte never cries at the door to go out, the boy will just hold it till Ry asks to go out and potty, he has actually been crying at the door today to go out and play, that's a first for him. Oh and he had to bring blue ball out to see the snow also, he would bury it in the snow and had a great time digging it out.

We want to see other mazes & race track fun from others please.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I do the same thing! But by hand instead of with the snow blower. And of course at 5:00am, before I do the driveway, while the dogs sit in the warm house watching me. I shovel various, intersecting paths throughout the yard. My dogs think I'm nuts but the neighborhood dogs all love it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leeann, great pics. Thanks so much for sharing!!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, great pictures. They look so happy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, when ever I see your boys running I really want to let mine grow out their coats!!! they are such beautiful havs.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Zoom, Zoom! Great photos!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann,
loved the pictures of the boys playing in the snow the track is a great idea. I am going to try to make something like that tomorrow...without a snowblower.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What great pictures. I love the idea of a racetrack for the dogs. 
Our snow is getting close to a foot deep now (which is A LOT for us) and Todd has been bouncing around like a bunny trying to get through it.
I'll have to shovel a path for him if it sticks around long enough.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, is it windy there? Here we just have a gentle snow fall. 'Bout another inch so far, is all.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, is it windy there? Here we just have a gentle snow fall. 'Bout another inch so far, is all.


We have a bit of a gentle breeze from time to time but have almost 6 inches of new snow since noon  
I've been putting off bringing Todd out to potty in the past few hours since the snow is over the top of my boots now.
I need to shovel the walkway so that it's a little easier to go out.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva,
I'm so jealous! Hopefully we'll get more by morning.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Aw, shucks. We don't have a snowblower! That looks like fun though. If it snowed here, my hubby would be doing the same thing. These photos remind me-- I grew up in southern California, where it didn't snow, but the lawn grew really well. My dad would mow us mazes and paths in the grass sometimes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann & Karin ~~ I love the snow pictures and seeing your Havs having a good time. I'm just hoping we get enough to cover the ground sometime this winter. I would love to see what Cicero does.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*snow blower?*

I grew up in DC, then lived in St. Louis so I decided I had enough snow...and now live in Southern Cal. What is a snow blower? Does it work like a leaf blower only more powerful? Is it noisy? I used to just shovel the snow or scrape the ice off the windows...so I have lived in warm weather for the last 25 years.

What can you do with a snow blower? Sounds fun for dogs!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

So I get up this morning to take the boys out and it looks like they are not the only ones that enjoyed our little race track, there was bunny prints all over the place then the boys came upon a section of bunny poop and started feasting uke: It was scattered all over the place, one here one there, and do you think they would listen to me this morning??? I tried every trick in the book I had to get them to come in "chicken" "leave it" "breakfest" "mom's leaving bye" do you think they would listen :frusty: I had to trot out there and pick each one up to drag them back in the house, I tried grabbing Ry first thinking Monte would follow becuause he hates to be alone but that didnt work, all this before my first cup of coffee. Thankfully we are suppose to get another 6" of snow today and it will get covered but I'm sure those bunnies will be back.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I grew up in DC, then lived in St. Louis so I decided I had enough snow...and now live in Southern Cal. What is a snow blower? Does it work like a leaf blower only more powerful? Is it noisy? I used to just shovel the snow or scrape the ice off the windows...so I have lived in warm weather for the last 25 years.
> 
> What can you do with a snow blower? Sounds fun for dogs!


Linda this is a snowblower, it is a must have in New England.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, this thread has me LOL! First, the pics of Riley and Monte are a hoot! The Hav Racetrack is a great idea and if we had a blower, we'd have one too. :whoo: I'm LOL at the idea that yes, Marj, there are places that don't actually get ANY snow! sigh........  LOL at Amanda and her home "decor". You've got Agility in the blood, girl! Good for you! I'd love to have room for obstacles in my house, other than piles of laundry, too many books and teens' belongings strewn about. :suspicious: There's Dave, who just can't seem to keep up - I shouldn't laugh because WE are getting all that lovely white stuff today - 30 cm (12 ") expected today! :frusty:

Lastly, but not least, LOL at our poor, poor Leeann who just this morning had quite the time with her boys and the rabbit poop. ound: ound: Sorry, hon, but you painted quite the picture! :biggrin1:

Swedish snow looks just like ours! lol Great pictures of your Havs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my pictures are not nearly as good Leeann's and one of my boys is a bit cautious in the snow... but today on the third day of non-stop snow - Michael got MAD and wanted to see some grass (being southern and all)
View attachment 18072
View attachment 18073


I'm flying!!!! Wheeeeeee! (sorry I'm a black dog on white snow)
View attachment 18074


View attachment 18075


is it ok mom? 
View attachment 18076


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee, Missy ..you are really brave letting them run with no coats on!
How long did it take you to get them back to room temperature?...It's alot of work even with the coats onound:

The snow looks really lovely when it's at YOUR house! I want mine to melt..NOW!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

few more.
View attachment 18077


Cash: come on Jasper come Fly!!!!!! 
Jasper: out there? 
View attachment 18078

Jasper: Mom! he wants me to go OUT THERE!
View attachment 18079


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Diane, I figure they got to go in the sink anyway!!! the sweater I have doesn't cover enough-- and they really hated the ones from BarknStuff-- I had to wrestle them to get it on...so now we just pop em in the sink for an undercarriage rinse. I am really ready for it to be gone too. And it's the first time it has snowed.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww...Missy they look so happy! 
Well, Cash looks happy...Jasper, not so much! lol
Todd loves our little racetrack around the house. I've been digging it out with the shovel though and so it's a work in progress.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a lot of snow. I am glad to see at least one of the boys is enjoying the race track.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy those are great, I have a huge smile on my face looking at them. Cash really looks like he is having a blast and poor Jasper "are you serious you want me to go out there" ound:

I too am sick of it already, maybe if it would stop for a little bit I wouldnt feel so bad but the grass was green friday and now I have piles of snow that are already taller than me.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Missy, You are one NICE momma letting your furkids romp naked! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy has your snow turned to rain? I swear this storm has stalled right over my house, it's still snowing!!!

Diane I never put coats on my boys, they hate it and wont move, I just make sure we do not stay out long and have never had a problem but then again they run so much they dont have a chance to get cold.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I would too, as Sophie and Gabe would LOVE to run and roll and smash themselves into the snow...I just don't have it in me to do all of the grooming and clean up! :brick:

Am I a "Meanie Mommy"????:frusty:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*videos please!*

I want to hear a real snow blower...

I want to see your dogs run around in their maze.

And I was complaining that I have too much sand in the house because the dogs pick it up and bring it in.

Your husband looks like quite the trooper out there. How deep is that snow?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Oh, I would too, as Sophie and Gabe would LOVE to run and roll and smash themselves into the snow...I just don't have it in me to do all of the grooming and clean up! :brick:
> 
> Am I a "Meanie Mommy"????:frusty:


You a Meanie Mommy???? ound: That's funny Diane, I dont think you have a mean bone in your body.

I should mention I have Ry & Monte well trained, before we go out I put a towl down in the kitchen and as soon as they come in they just stand on the towl so I can clean them off. Every now and then Riley will try to charge into the living room but Monte is solid with walking in and standing there till I get my jacket & boots off.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes Leeann!!!! it is still F*%$(*G SNOWING!!! I think we must have about 15 inches from the 3 days of snow. It is beginning to feel oppressive, it literally has not stopped for more than a few minutes since 2pm on Friday. 

Diane... two words for you "PUPPY CUT" it makes snow so much easier. we had the boys cut pretty darn short a week ago. I was sad then, but today I am a happy camper.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhh MIssy, the only way they will end up in a puppy cut is if I die and my DH is taking care of them. I LOVE there longs coats.

Usually we don't have this much snow..which now it is raining and the snow is collecting little pools of water everywhere..it's a mess as it will all freeze over tonight and turn everything into a popsickle! UGH! I hope my hummers survive!

Leeann: I started out all organized..even kept them on a leash when they came in, stepping on one while I toweled off the other. My family room now looks like a bomb went off!!:frusty:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures! It looks like they are having a ball on their "track."


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I want to hear a real snow blower...
> 
> I want to see your dogs run around in their maze.
> 
> ...


Linda I got one for you, but youtube is slow tonight so I probably wont get it up till the morning. It's not of the boys though, it is too nasty out there for them to go out and play but this video will give you a good idea of what snow is like in New England.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go Linda this is what is sounds and looks like.

The pile to the left of the screen is all the snow I have been pushing off the deck and as you will see there is another batch ready to be pushed off.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay Leeann so like what do you do with all that snow? Stay inside all the time? Or are you use to do and act like it is no big deal? I would really like for it to snow here for my kids to play it in for a few hours but then I would want it gone. I have family who live in St. Louis. They are wanting us to drive up for the Holidays but I don't want to go for the fear of being snowed in. LOL! I think I would go bananas with that much snow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Tammy you do kind of get use to it and dream of spring A LOT. We still go outside a good amount, the first couple of days after a storm are hard the roads are a mess and they put so much salt down I would never let my boys out on the street till it dries up but they love playing in the back yard and we chase toys a lot more inside as well. One of these days I will convince DH to move someplace it doesnt snow.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Honey it doesn't snow in Louisiana...well it did the other day but not at my house. LOL! My child is 3 and has not seen snow yet. My oldest is 11 and he has played in it one time. So see the kids want it and I would like for them to have it but I want it gone really quick. LOL! We even went one winter before I had my 3 year old to St. Louis and it ended up being warm. My uncle begs us to come every year to bring the warm weather. LOL! I think the snow pictures are just beautiful and for those of us who do not get snow we really enjoy see ya'lls pictures. I just could not imagine all the snow. I would be a nut case. Today it is 30 here and we will not even go outside....we are being hermits since school it out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Tammy, Tammy, Tammy ... :suspicious: Snow won't kill ya, but it IS cold! You just bundle up and get out there and have fun! :biggrin1: Of course, when it's REALLY cold, like it is here today, you go out only if you have to, but then we are hardy and though we complain like mad, there are many that enjoy this season the most. (I'm not one of those people!) It's now -30C with the wind chill factor (-22F) :smow: . You probably don't know what a windchill factor is, but we live and die by it!! ound: It's like the humidex in the summer, if it's high - or very low - then we dress accordingly.










Missy, I love that Michael got angry enough that he got out there and blew snow. I WISH we had a yard big enough for blowing! We had a ton of snow too, but then we got rain and two mild-ish days so most is gone and we have loads and loads of hard ice. :frusty: I hate ice!

I love your captions on those photos of your boys.

Leeann, you said the snow is taller than you. Hon, you ain't that tall to begin with!!! ound: You're just a wee thing. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I FINALLY saw this thread! I love what your husband did for the boys in the back yard! A race track of snow fun!:whoo::clap2::whoo:

We do not own a snow blower,or I'd do that too! I just scoop,scoop,scoop,scoop till I ache! My neighbor guy on the corner must feel sorry for me because he clears a path down the sidewalk for me with his snow blower! It is fantastic! I gave him a small gift to thank him as I really appreciate it......gotta love a snow-blowing guy!:kiss: Your husband is a real catch----a man with a snow blower AND willing to blow a path/maze for the fur kids! Tell Brad-he's a keeper!:thumb:


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay Marj I would really have to move. It is 50 here today and that is freaking cold to us. LOL! If we lived there you would not see us for DAYS! We would have to start the hibernation process. LOL! I just really do not think we could take that much cold.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Leeann, you said the snow is taller than you. Hon, you ain't that tall to begin with!!! ound: You're just a wee thing. :biggrin1:


Hey come on I'm 5'1 and a half inches mind you ound: That's a big snow pile in Riley & Monte's eyes.

Marj I dont think the amount of snow we get will ever compare to what you get in Canada, every time I see your videos of the boys out playing I shiver just thinking about getting that much.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I have to say, if you have to add in "half" inches, then you're short.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay I have a funny for you Leeann I have a friend who is about 1 and 1/2 inches shorter than you. She has three children who are taller than her and she just looks like their sister or cousin or something other than their mom. We were going to the lake one day and you have to pay to get into Cypress Bend. So I pull up and the lady was only going to charge me because of all these KIDS I had with me. I was like oh no I don't have this many kids those are her kids. We all just died laughing. I am sure you run across that all the time to. We have been friends forever


----------

